# egg sharing and the pill



## sammy75 (Jun 12, 2010)

i have my treatment scheduling appt in oct which is when i will be given the pill and drugs ready to start, but i will be due for my period another 2 weeks after this appt so would i be able to go and get the pill from the doctor to start the cycle before so it will save more time?


----------



## coldstuff (Jun 25, 2010)

might be worth giving them a call i had my pill pack sent in the post 2 start takeing on day 2 of af and to call them for what to do next xx


----------



## sammy75 (Jun 12, 2010)

thanks coldstuff i'll give them a ring.


----------

